# Embroidery on shoes



## AlexPiranha (Jun 28, 2007)

Has anyone had any experience doing the side of shoes. I don't do embroidery myself, so don't have the experience or know how like I do screenprinting. Is it possible at all?

The request is for black shoes like addias type for a wedding with a nice swirly and name of groom on each shoe.

Thanks for any feedback


----------



## lizziemaxine (Nov 14, 2007)

You can do embroidery on shoes with the right equipment, but I'm not sure that equipment is readily available. At some trade show I saw a clamp that was made to hold a shoe for embroidery. I vaguely remember it was expensive.
What you may want to try is to stitch out the design on Badge Master (like you would do free standing lace) and then glue it to the shoe. I've done that before and it worked fine.


----------



## BML Builder (Jul 8, 2008)

Jane, 

Really good job on the shoes. I really like the look!!!


----------



## lizziemaxine (Nov 14, 2007)

BML Builder said:


> Jane,
> 
> Really good job on the shoes. I really like the look!!!


Thank you. I did those shoes for a friend who wore them at a gala where the attire was formal dress and sneakers. I sniffed a lot of glue attaching all those rhinestones.


----------



## bulldog (Sep 7, 2007)

What kind of glue did you use. Ive tried some but it didnt last very long. Just wondering. Thanks


----------



## lizziemaxine (Nov 14, 2007)

bulldog said:


> What kind of glue did you use. Ive tried some but it didnt last very long. Just wondering. Thanks


E6000 is the glue I used. The sneakers I did are worn for about 4 hours once a year so they don't get a lot of wear and tear. I don't know how they would hold up if they were wore about and about more often.


----------



## Bcool (Jul 20, 2009)

I don't have the right equipment to embroider shoes, however, I have made embroidered patches that have been placed on shoes.


----------



## Threads423 (Feb 24, 2008)

I have the shoe clamp and LOVE it


----------



## Lollie Conn (Aug 25, 2008)

Can someone please refer me to where I could actually "see" what a shoe clamp is? I've never heard of this???? Who manufactures it? Would it work on a Brother PR600/Babylock BMP6? Thanks in advance, Lollie 



Threads423 said:


> I have the shoe clamp and LOVE it


----------



## lizziemaxine (Nov 14, 2007)

Lollie Conn said:


> Can someone please refer me to where I could actually "see" what a shoe clamp is? I've never heard of this???? Who manufactures it? Would it work on a Brother PR600/Babylock BMP6? Thanks in advance, Lollie


BAS 415


----------



## Lollie Conn (Aug 25, 2008)

Jane, Thank you soooo much, I had NO idea that they even made such a thing!!! Wow! 
You are a real jewel, once again THANKS !!! Sincerely, Lollie 



lizziemaxine said:


> BAS 415


----------



## Threads423 (Feb 24, 2008)

Lollie Conn said:


> Can someone please refer me to where I could actually "see" what a shoe clamp is? I've never heard of this???? Who manufactures it? Would it work on a Brother PR600/Babylock BMP6? Thanks in advance, Lollie


 Sorry, I have been at the Beach. You can order the clamp from Hoop Tech, However you must have a Tajima Embroidery Machine.


----------



## Lollie Conn (Aug 25, 2008)

Hi Donna, Thanks for the info and the offer! Hope the beach was great! I really was just curious about it, but thank you anyways! Lollie


----------



## pantofi (Sep 28, 2012)

lizziemaxine said:


> You can do embroidery on shoes with the right equipment, but I'm not sure that equipment is readily available. At some trade show I saw a clamp that was made to hold a shoe for embroidery. I vaguely remember it was expensive.
> What you may want to try is to stitch out the design on Badge Master (like you would do free standing lace) and then glue it to the shoe. I've done that before and it worked fine.


Very nice shoes...


----------



## printingray (Apr 4, 2012)

Yes, this is possible and easy on shoes. Just need some experience which will you get any of your local shop.


----------



## edward1210 (Nov 7, 2009)

printingray said:


> Yes, this is possible and easy on shoes. Just need some experience which will you get any of your local shop.


Hello I know this is old post
Can you tell me how I choose the hoop size on the machine to be able to use the hoop tech SHOE CLAMPS, my is 3.5, but I don't see that size on the hoops menu on the machine.


----------



## iarnaut (Jun 24, 2015)

There is a German embroidery machines producer Fortron and they also have solutions for shoes embroidery.
Stickmaschinen zu 100% in Deutschland entwickelt und gefertigt


----------

